# Start group therapy on monday



## Bunneh (Aug 15, 2013)

I start a therapy program on monday and im already convinced im gonna hate it. Its 6 hours a day for 2 weeks. You see doctor,therapist and have group therapy i dont get why its so long i guess i gotta look at it as school its long enough and i dont even know what if i dont like it :/


----------



## Pretty Mama (Sep 8, 2013)

I would just think of it like project you're doing at work/school... Spending the whole day working on yourself though  Try to go in with a positive frame of mind; the worst that can happen is you're bored/uncomfortable for 14 days, the best is that you will enjoy it and come away feeling accomplished and with some good progress on whooping SA's ***!

Good luck!


----------

